# Safe silicone sealent



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there any other silicone sealent that is safe for use in viv's?

I have some aquarium sealent on order but am curious if I could use any other sort to stick cocofibre panels to a glass exo terra.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Just an idea, but look at the ingredients (Materials(no idea whats in silicone)) in the aqua silicone, and see what other silicones are similair.


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

i think most silicones have anti mould agents in them and these are toxic. you could try a glue such as pva or no more nails. As long as you give them time to cure and any vapours to dissipate they should be safe. Especially if they are behind a background. Can take a week for some to stop smelling strongly though so you may be better off waiting for the sealant. From memory even the aquarium sealant takes a few days for the smell to go.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Need silicone due to the high humidity as this is a GTP viv. The viv will be run in for a few days before the snake is moved in to test for temps and humidity anyway so any fumes will have long since disapeared


----------



## Ben-f (Mar 7, 2009)

i know that you can get silicones that are perfectly safe, i just dont know what one lol the thing that makes aquarium sealant aquarium safe is tests they put it through there are loads of sealant that would pass this test aswell but dont go though it because it is expensive hense the raised price for aqurarium silicone, as said above anything with anti mold is a definate no no though.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

think I will just wait for my aquarium sealent to arrive, the cocofibre panels haven't arrived yet so no real rush


----------

